# Salmon



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I feed my rhom Salmon 2x a day. He absolutely loves it. I wonder if it's ok have Salmon as a larger % of his diet?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not completely sure but I feed cat fish filets and smelt as a large % of my fishes diet and my pygos have grown like weeds. I think it would be fine, but I would also change it up a little for him.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke,

When you mean smelt, are you talking about the bags of frozen smelt you can buy from the grocers? They are full, and look like they are frozen burnt?

I wondered about this, but the smelt looked awful. I wouldn't eat them for a million bucks


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

how big of a rhom is it, and how do you feed it to him . . . did you toss it into the tank, or put it on a feed stick?

If the rhom likes it, and is eating I would keep it up, just try to change up his diet every once and a while.

~Will.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

etalon9100 said:


> Grosse Gurke,
> 
> When you mean smelt, are you talking about the bags of frozen smelt you can buy from the grocers? They are full, and look like they are frozen burnt?
> 
> I wondered about this, but the smelt looked awful. I wouldn't eat them for a million bucks


 Thats the stuff. Actually I get the cleaned stuff that has no head and has the guts removed but still has the bones. All my fish tear it up!!!!!!


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> how big of a rhom is it, and how do you feed it to him . . . did you toss it into the tank, or put it on a feed stick?
> 
> If the rhom likes it, and is eating I would keep it up, just try to change up his diet every once and a while.
> 
> ~Will.


 Rhom is 3" and I feed him 1/2" sliver of salmon. I drop it in the tank and take out what is not finished. I do mix it up once in awhile but most of the time I feed him salmon.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

kewl my piranha will eat anything that is meat and has some blood in it so i think i should try that!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Salmon is great for piranhas. They bring out color too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i buy salmon steaks all the time for my reds







they love it


----------



## Salvinni (May 18, 2003)

Interesting , Ill have to try some salmon.
But, i wouldnt feed every day.
Salmons fat content is SUPER high.
dont know if they have the equipment inside to digest that much fat.
Pirahna w/ the runs....yuck.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Salmon is real good for the little monsters!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I tried feeding my fish some raw smoked salmon last night... they didnt want anything to do with it yet, but there is nothing wrong with the omega-3 fatty acids in salmon other then they can spoil your water. Those fats are perfectly health and are in fact needed to produce hormones in the fish.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I buy fresh from the store: Salmon, catfish, shrimp, and shark steak. They love it. I tried to cut up and freeze but they wouldnt eat it that way.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ITS A LITTLE GREASY BUT MY FISH LOVE IT I JUST DO A SMALL WATER CHANGE TO GET THE GREASE OF THE TOP OF THE WATER ......I SHOULD FREEZE IT THOUGH AND THEN THAW IT OUT


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The most varied the diet the better...Salmon is OK but try shrimp, crab, beefheart...too...







!


----------

